# The Big Smoke Amsterdam 2017



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

I was at this event weekend just gone. 5 cigar lounges and 10 cigars over the weekend.
Cigars were from PDR, Man of War virtue, Joya De Nicaragua gran Reserva, JSK, Davidoff 2000 701, Alec Bradley Black Market Estelli, Por Larańaga Panatella and the La Gloria Cubana Dutch regional for 2017. 
A great event. I can highly recommend the Cigaragua and Le Casa Del Habano Almere as excellent cigar lounges. I've added my video of the weekend but it might be blocked in USA for copyright so try using a proxy.







































































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

